# SIM-Lock entfernen strafbar?



## illen12 (27 Januar 2011)

Angenommen Person A entsperrt maximal ein Handy pro Kunde und das im Kundenauftrag! (insgesamt um die 200 Stück)
Die Handys wurden mit entsprechenden Unlock Geräten entsperrt. Hierzu wurde Software verändert oder codes ausgelesen und dann in das Handy eingegeben.

Person A wird nun folgendes vorgeworfen:

§17 abs 2 nr 2 UWG Geheimnishehlerei
§106 abs 1 08abs 1 gewebl. Urheberrechtsverletzungen
§202a Stgb ausspähen von daten 
§202c vorbereitung des ausspähen von daten 
§263 a STgb Computerbetrug 
§269 Stbg Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten 
§270 Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr bei datenverarbeitung 
§303a Abs.1 Stgb Datenverändeung 

Hat sich Person A nun strafbar gemacht?

Es gibt bisher nur Urteile wo Prepaid Pakete aufgekauft und entsperrt wieder weiter verkauft wurden?


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: SIM-Lock entfernen strafbar?*



illen12 schrieb:


> Hat sich Person A nun strafbar gemacht?


Will wer wissen? Das Thema haben wir hier schon mehrfach diskutiert. Schau mal ob du eine Antwort findest:

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Suchergebnisse


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: SIM-Lock entfernen strafbar?*

Mal unabhängig vom konkreten Fall ist das IMHO eine spannende Frage.
Da sind ein paar Tatbestände dabei, die auf mich so wirken, als ob da jemand alle Tatbestände, die auch nur entfernt was mit Computern zu tun haben, auf einen Haufen geschmissen, rumgerührt und dann blind gezogen hätte.
Z.B. komme ich grade nicht drauf, wie sich die §§ 269 und 270 StGB begründen ließen. Kannst Du mir mal ne PN mit näheren Hinweisen schicken?


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: SIM-Lock entfernen strafbar?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da sind ein paar Tatbestände dabei, die auf mich so wirken, als ob da jemand alle Tatbestände, die auch nur entfernt was mit Computern zu tun haben, auf einen Haufen geschmissen, rumgerührt und dann blind gezogen hätte.


Sehe ich auch so aber irgend was könnte schon hängen  bleiben. Was aber auf jeden Fall empfindlich zieht, sind die  Schadenersatzansprüche, mit denen die Anwälte eines Providers gern vom  Leder ziehen. Bei gerade 200 Geräten dürfte sich der Gewinn in geringen  Grenzen halten und allein die Verteidigung dürfte ein kleines Vermögen  kosten.

Strafrechtliche Überlegungen möchte ich mal vorsichtig folgendermaßen kommentieren:  





illen12 schrieb:


> §17 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG Geheimnishehlerei


UWG - Einzelnorm
  Gibt es einen Strafantrag oder wurde das öffentliche Interesse bekundet?



illen12 schrieb:


> §106 Abs. 1 Abs 1 gewerbl. Urheberrechtsverletzung


Was soll das sein, welche Vorschrift ist tangiert, Maik123?



illen12 schrieb:


> §202a StGB ausspähen von Daten


Ausspähen von Daten ? Wikipedia 
  Wurde eine „besondere“ Zugangssicherung überwunden? Eine gängige Softwarelösung dürfte mMn nicht darunter fallen.



illen12 schrieb:


> §202c Vorbereitung des ausspähen von Daten


Zieht nicht, wenn 202a nicht tatbestandsmäßig ist. Falls doch, dann entfällt die Vorbereitungshandlung nach 202c.



illen12 schrieb:


> §263 a StGB Computerbetrug


 http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263a.html
  Was wird wie getäuscht? Wie stellt sich ein rechtswidriger Vermögensvorteil dar oder wie wird das Vermögen eines anderen geschädigt? Findet tatsächlich eine veränderte Datenverarbeitung statt?



illen12 schrieb:


> §269 StGB Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten


Findet hier der notwendige Rechtsverkehr statt, nur weil ein Mobilfunkgerät mit der SIM-Card eines anderen Providers kommuniziert? Der verarbeitet nur die Daten der Card zu Abrechnungszwecken, nicht aber die IMEI-Nummer.



illen12 schrieb:


> §270 Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr bei Datenverarbeitung


 http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/270.html
  Und wieder die Frage nach dem Rechtsverkehr und wer soll denn getäuscht worden sein?



illen12 schrieb:


> §303a Abs.1 StBG Datenveränderung


 http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/303a.html
  Eine systemseitige Sperre aufheben? Einen Schlüssel im Schlüsselloch umdrehen?


----------



## Teleton (7 Oktober 2011)

Nochn Urteil
http://beck-aktuell.beck.de/news/ag...t-faelschung-beweiserheblicher-daten-und-date


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Nochn Urteil
> http://beck-aktuell.beck.de/news/ag...t-faelschung-beweiserheblicher-daten-und-date


Schade:





> Zugriff verweigert! Sie haben keine Zugriffsberechtigung für diese Seite!


 
Aber:


illen12 schrieb:


> Angenommen....
> 
> Person A wird nun folgendes vorgeworfen:
> 
> ...


Wer fragt hier eigentlich? In der Printausgabe von Kriminalistik 7/2011 findet sich auf Seite 448 ff. der gleiche Tatvorwurf durch die StA Göttingen:



			
				StA Göttingen schrieb:
			
		

> Einleitung eines Umfangsverfahrens gegen ... gewerblich agierende ... "Simlock-Entferner"... Den Beschuldigten wird vorgeworfen sich gemäß folgender Straftatbeständen strafbar gemacht zu haben: §§ 202a, 202c, 263a, 269, 270, 303a Abs. 1 StGB, § 17 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG und §§ 106 Abs. 1, 108 Abs. 1 UrhG.


Leider ist das Archiv nicht aktuell, kann aber noch werden: http://www.kriminalistik.de/archiv/INDEX.HTM

In dem Text wird auch auf folgend Urteile/Verfahren verwiesen:

AG Nürtingen vom 20.09.2010 (13 Ls 171 Js 13423/08): http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20100188.htm
AG Augsburg vom 27.07.2010 (507 Js 101117/10)
Strafbefehl des AG Reutlingen vom 16.10.2009 (7 Cs 28 Js 15036/09 - B850VRS, B2705)

Hier auch recht informativ: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,723864,00.html


----------

